# Online chat/webcam social skills practice?



## Liveyourtruth (Oct 9, 2015)

Does anyone know of a social anxiety/social skills chat room with openings? I would like to join one but have not been able to find one so far.


----------



## ibelieve73 (Oct 5, 2015)

My group has openings


----------

